
Seth Roberts – Cause of Death - yiedyie
http://blog.sethroberts.net/2014/05/10/cause-of-death/
======
yiedyie
This may answer some of people questions regarding the cause of his death,
questions found on his blog and also on this HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7658414](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7658414)

